# Blue Mahoe



## Joe Rebuild (Nov 22, 2011)

Has anybody worked with Blue Mahoe _Talipariti elatum or Hibiscus elatus_ I have seen it called either or.

Any luck in keeping it "Blue" We have tried a number of different finishes and so far only white paste wax with limited success has kept the color. 

Thanks.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

That is some wild looking lumber...Where does it come from.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If you would use a water clear finish it wouldn't change the color any more than putting water on it.


----------



## Joe Rebuild (Nov 22, 2011)

burkhome said:


> That is some wild looking lumber...Where does it come from.


It is the national tree of Jamaica and it is native to Cuba and Jamaica. This tree came from west central Florida where it has been planted by Jamaican expats. 

Very pretty and just plain interesting with its interwoven sap and heart woods.


----------

